# Smoked Salmon Fatty experiment with Q-View



## teeznuts (Aug 20, 2011)

I googled smoked salmon and seafood fatties and didn't come up with anything so I'm hoping I'm a pioneer in the realm of the fish fatty. Howbout the Fishy? Anyway last night I started out with 6 cans of boneless skinless pink salmon but only used 5. Added 2 beaten eggs and a cup of crushed saltines. Wasn't the right consistency so I added 2 more eggs. Mixed well and into a gallon ziplock overnight to tuffen up.

Today I chopped up half a celery stick, a few mushrooms and a 5oz cheapy lobster tail. Sauteed in butter with 1tsp minced garlic and a little sherry. Added half a can of crab meat and some salad shrimp. Mixed half of this mixture with half a block of cream cheese and a handful of shredded mozzarella. Placed mixture on salmon and rolled. I was worried about it breaking so I placed foil under it on the rack and into the smoker. An hour into the smoke and it was starting to break so I used butcher's twine and tied the foil to the sides to keep it together.

It broke a little bit but it was delicious. Now I need to fine tune it to get one that doesn't break. Enjoy the experiment.


----------



## meateater (Aug 20, 2011)

What's your address? That's brilliant!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 20, 2011)

The Eggs are the problem...Beaten eggs "Souffle" when baked, Cheese cakes puff up then fall, blowing your Fish Fattie apart.

The theory is sound. Try it with Raw Salmon with your Herbs and Spices, no eggs, I would venture you will be fine with your FISHY!

Good Luck...JJ


----------



## teeznuts (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey JJ do you suggest not draining the salmon if I eliminate the eggs? Its fairly dry and I don't want it breaking up. I was thinking this would be a cool alternative for my inlaws around Easter when they give up meat for religious reasons. This way I wont feel so guilty eating my q.


----------



## houston smoker (Aug 20, 2011)

the whole idea is pretty cool!!!!!  Goog luck in your quest for perfection!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 21, 2011)

Great idea!

Looks delicious!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2011)

We don't get any more original than that !!!!

Looks & sounds Awesome!!

What internal temp did you pull it at??

Thanks for showing!

Bear


----------



## teeznuts (Aug 21, 2011)

Since all the seafood was pre cooked I went by time/color instead of internal temp. I wanted it slightly browned and it was on for 2 hours and 15 minutes. 2 hours at 225 and last 15 at 275.


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 31, 2011)

Dad-gum-it...another sumthin to add to my to do list!!  Great looking fattie...interesing about the eggs...wonder if you could use mayo as a binder?  I would have put eggs in also...would it be wrong to put that in a bacon weave??


----------



## terry colwell (Aug 31, 2011)

I think its great as it is,, Just wrap it in Bacon to keep it together. And it will keep it from drying out also.


----------



## teeznuts (Aug 31, 2011)

Shellbellc said:


> Dad-gum-it...another sumthin to add to my to do list!!  Great looking fattie...interesing about the eggs...wonder if you could use mayo as a binder?  I would have put eggs in also...would it be wrong to put that in a bacon weave??



 I think it would be fine. In my opinion bacon and wrong don't belong in the same sentence together.


----------



## slownlow (Sep 6, 2011)

teeznuts said:


> I think it would be fine. In my opinion bacon and wrong don't belong in the same sentence together.


amen to that.

Awesome idea with this.  It  looks great


----------



## rednecksmoker (Oct 26, 2011)

Excellent idea!  The guys on my fishing team call the fatties "Baconators".  So why not call it the "Salmonator"  Just a thought!


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 26, 2011)

I like it redneck, I really do.


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Broken apart or not if it tastes great I wouldn't change it!*

*JC*


----------



## billebouy (Oct 27, 2011)

Problem is, you're starting with already cooked salmon.

Seems to me that if you processed the salmon the way they do with whitefish when make imitation crab, you'd have better luck.

Puree raw salmon to a paste in a food processor first, then form into your loaf, you wouldn't need a binder, the fish itself would be the binder.  You could add in chopped salmon for texture.


----------



## justpassingthru (Oct 28, 2011)

Whoa teez!!!

What an excellent idea!  I bet that was good.

We have lagoon fish (Parrot fish) that are sold already pureed (thank you billebouy) , the locals use it to stuff Bell Peppers cut in half, I was looking for something different to try this weekend, ...this is what it will be, ...ummmmmm, wrapped in bacon!

Awesome, thanks for the idea,

Gene


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 28, 2011)

Justpassingthru that sounds awesome! I will be anxiously waiting for the results. Maybe ill try the blender after seeing the outcome of your project.


----------



## meatinc (Oct 28, 2011)

Nicely done!  Now wrap that thing in a bacon weave, leave out the eggs and you will have a WINNER!


----------



## justpassingthru (Oct 28, 2011)

You got it teez, I'll document my experiment/adventure with photos, hopefully I can get some shots of them grinding the fish (or maybe we don't want to see that), I was thinkin' of chopping up some bells and shallots to mix in with the Parrot fish.

I doubt they have a food processor or a blender, waaay to expensive here, they probably use a hand crank meat grinder and grind it several times,

.......smoked tuna mousse, to spread on garlic-Parmesan-buttered slices of French baguette lightly toasted on the grill, is on my "to do" list, I'm planning on grinding the tuna in my meat grinder with the small plate until it is the desired consistency, ..........that should work for your salmon too.

Later,

Gene


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 8, 2011)

Shallots would definitely bring some serious flavor!


----------



## moikel (Nov 8, 2011)

Love it big effort to go where no 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  has gone before. Maybe a very thin wrap of pancetta/bacon,the set thing is the tricky bit. Really clever buddy.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 8, 2011)

Almost missed this one!

Way to think out of the box!!

Todd


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 8, 2011)

Teez, Sorry I missed your follow up Question...Bill and Gene are right...Pureed Raw Salmon would be the way to go!...If Cooked/Canned Salmon is what's on hand, Mayo and some Heavy Cream would add the needed Moisture and Fat/Richness without the Souffle' issues of the Eggs...JJ


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks guys
 


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Teez, Sorry I missed your follow up Question...Bill and Gene are right...Pureed Raw Salmon would be the way to go!...If Cooked/Canned Salmon is what's on hand, Mayo and some Heavy Cream would add the needed Moisture and Fat/Richness without the Souffle' issues of the Eggs...JJ


Good thinkin JJ. I'll have to try that if I cant get pureed salmon. Is it easy to do myself?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 8, 2011)

Teez...Super EZ!...Cut your Skinned Salmon filet into 1" Chunks and toss 'em in the Food Processor...Pulse until you get to the texture of Ground beef, full puree not totally necessary...You can add any Seasoning, Herbs, Spices and and 1/4C Mayo or Cream, for richness, with the Chunks of Salmon too...JJ


----------



## justpassingthru (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey teez,

I just want to let you know I haven't backed out of this, I talked to the man at the store and he will let me take pics of the grinding of the fish (I told him he would be on the internet and his face lit up), the only problem is he only grinds on Wednesday mornings, I gave him my number so hopefully he doesn't forget and will give me a call.

When it all comes together I'll start a thread.

Gene


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 8, 2011)

JustPassingThru said:


> Hey teez,
> 
> I just want to let you know I haven't backed out of this, I talked to the man at the store and he will let me take pics of the grinding of the fish (I told him he would be on the internet and his face lit up), the only problem is he only grinds on Wednesday mornings, I gave him my number so hopefully he doesn't forget and will give me a call.
> 
> ...


Taking Q-View to the streets! Cant wait.


----------



## billyj571 (Nov 10, 2011)

wow great idea


----------



## justinryan215 (Dec 6, 2011)

I did something like this back in July...one pond of Salmon, sent through the grinder attachment of my wife's Kitchenaid, seasoned with fresh dill, salt and pepper.  I rolled it out and make a quick "crab dip" with canned crabmeat, parmesan cheese (freshly shredded), mayo, salt and pepper, onion powder, and a new product that 'Philadelphia' has...cooking cream (basically cream cheese, but designed for cooking, they even have flavored creams) and spread that, added fresh asparagus, rolled it and cooked it in the oven for 1 hour (two reasons-to attempt to keep it together, and no room on the smoker, as I had a brisket and some other stuff on there...)then moved it over to the smoker for an hour or so.

It was the hit (food wise) of the party....everyone loves my brisket, my two suckling pigs, and the sausage fattie, but people who dont eat fish were telling me that it was outstanding!

Your recipe sounds awesome as well.  We have a Christmas party in a couple of weeks, I just may try it!

Justin


----------



## teeznuts (Dec 6, 2011)

Did you grind fresh salmon or canned? I want to try with fresh salmon ground up as some of the commenters here have suggested. the canned is such a pain to keep together.


----------



## justinryan215 (Dec 6, 2011)

It was actually a side of salmon, frozen, from the local Wally-world, thawed and ground....raw...


----------



## teeznuts (Dec 6, 2011)

thats what I need to try


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Dec 6, 2011)

Amazing what people can come up with, looks amazing!


----------

